# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Slaed CMS

## EweX

редставляем Вашему вниманию новую версию системы SLAED CMS 4.2 Pro. В данной версии системы появились новые возможности, улучшен функционал системы в целом, модифицированы проблемные и неудобные участки, реализованы новые модули. Особый акцент при работе над данной версией был сделан на безопасность, произведены значительные модификации, максимально снижающие уязвимость системы. Произведён полный переход системы с учётом всех стандартных модулей в режим работы Register globals: Off, что в свою очередь значительным образом повышает уровень безопасности. Уже сегодня произведена полная модификация всех участков системы для стабильной работы в будущем, на новой версии PHP 6. Не смотря на это, система так же стабильно работает на версии PHP 5 и PHP 4.
Open SLAED
Мы будем Вам признательны, если Вы поддержите проект Open SLAED и используя Ваши возможности, разместите наш пресс-релиз на страницах своих сайтов, проектов, форумов, блогов. Текст пресс-релиза, возможно, видоизменить под Ваш формат, не искажая смысл. Пресс-релиз можно взять на данной странице. (  slaed.net)

----------

